# Raymii.org on Frontpage of Hackernews again, +30000 visitors :)



## Raymii (Nov 20, 2013)

So, my article about DigitalOcean hit the frontpage of HackerNews. It hit yesterday around 21:00 GMT+2, one day later around 15:00 GMT+2  it is now on the second page. Lets show you guys some statistics.

This is the article: https://raymii.org/s/articles/Digital_Ocean_Sucks._Use_Digital_Ocean.html

Here are screenshots from my statistics. Which is done with Piwik, I offer free hosted piwik btw: https://raymii.org/s/static/Hosted_Piwik.html











Conclusion? Lots of Mac Hipsters reading my article for about half a minute. Also, no single server in the cluster went down, all held fine: https://raymii.org/s/static/Sparkling_Network.html

Any of you guys have such spikes? Normally raymii.org gets about 5000 hits/day.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 20, 2013)

2 of my posts got featured in hackernews. http://www.ruchirablog.com/15dollar-dedicated-servers/ <-- that one got around 20000 visitors. https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4838729

I was hosting my blog on Linode 512MB at that time and VPS didn't even felt the heat.  Come on you don't need a cluster to handle 30000+ visits


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome! 

Could you clarify specifically on your cluster and back-end setup?  I'd be really interested in it!


----------



## Raymii (Nov 20, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Could you clarify specifically on your cluster and back-end setup?  I'd be really interested in it!


Static website, generated by my own Python magic. 11 servers running either nginx or lighttpd. Website deployed via git, git has a post-receive hook which pushes changed to the website out to all cluster nodes. Round robin DNS.

I had a more complicated setup with Glusterfs, php and MySQL master-master setup, but that didn't handle the "internet-latency" too well.


----------



## drmike (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats on the coverage of such a silly little thing 

Digital Ocean is pretty good.   Not low end pricing but not Linode pricing either.  Mid tier perhaps, leaning towards the lower pricing.

Quite happy with DO myself.   Great disk speed, nice control panel, fast support.


----------



## Lanarchy (Nov 20, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Static website, generated by my own Python magic. 11 servers running either nginx or lighttpd. Website deployed via git, git has a post-receive hook which pushes changed to the website out to all cluster nodes. Round robin DNS.
> 
> I had a more complicated setup with Glusterfs, php and MySQL master-master setup, but that didn't handle the "internet-latency" too well.


Yes, yes... I know some of these words...


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats Remy..

funny enough I had a DigitalOcean boo boo myself recently http://ghost.centminmod.com/ghost-blog-downtime-at-digitalocean/ 'underlying node issues'. Was eventually sorted + $20 DO credit - but has me thinking about replicating my cluster setup I have for centminmod.com for better uptime.


----------



## VPSCorey (Nov 21, 2013)

So ycombinator is their gravy train I assume.


----------

